# Ich brauche Knieschoner-Beratung!!!



## velo rouge (4. August 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
meie alten Schoner sind schon ziemlich runter, ich brauche dringend neue, wenn ich diesen Sommer noch ein wenig Haut zeigen will (Blaue Flecken und Schrammen zum Mini passen nicht!)
Deswegen, was tragt ihr, welche sind Top welche sind Flop??http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung/Protektoren/FOX-Launch-Knee-Shin-Guard-black::17632.html
Kann mir jemand was zu diesen Dinger sagen??
Ich möchte gern welche , die auch das Schienbein schützen, ich will mir noch Holzfällerpedalen zulegen.........
Ich freu mich auf Antworten


----------



## Female (4. August 2010)

Ich bin den Fox recht lange gefahren und war eigentlich zufrieden.
Allerdings finde ich den Knieschutz verglichen z.B. mit einem Kyle Strait von 661 mangelhaft. Dann lieber einen richtigen Knieschoner, der das ganze Knie umschliesst mit einem separaten Schienbeinschoner kombinieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (4. August 2010)

ich finde getrennte Knie und Schienbeinschoner praktischer bei Strampelpassagen die immer mal wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

Zum AM die 661 Veggies (Knie + Schienbein separat, sehr bequem)
Zum DH die hier oder die hier. Letztere sind schmaler und leichter und lassen sich auch sehr gut treten. Zudem lassen sie sich komplett öffnen, im Gegensatz zu den 661. Zieht man die über die Hose, wird´s kompliziert.


----------



## Nuala (4. August 2010)

ich fahre die knieschoner von poc kombiniert mit dem alten schienbeinschoner meiner dainese knie- und schienbeinschoner (habe ich abgeschnitten). die pocs muss man einmal kräftig "einschwitzen" dann sind sie ganz bequem. http://www2.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=20-Bike&id=20370


----------



## alet08 (4. August 2010)

Wenn du was brauchst, womit man auch pedalieren kann. 

Hab ich seit Frühjahr 

*wiederwechbin*

 , Alex


----------



## velo rouge (4. August 2010)

Oh, danke Mädels für die Tips,
die O Neal schoner sehen ja ganz brauchbar aus. Der Preis ist ja auch ok. Dabei Pedalieren ist ein Muss.
Hm, also so 2 verschiedene Teile, ist mir glaub ich zu stressig.

Danke


----------



## Nuala (4. August 2010)

die o neal schoner haben an den seiten der kniescheibe null schutz und ich bezweifel, das die da bleiben, wo sie sein sollen bei stürzen... habe so etwas ähnliches mit meinen alten dainese-schonern in finale ligure auf einer dicken steinplatte erlebt. die sind beim sturz nach unten gerutscht und ich bin volle möhre auf meine knie geknallt.


----------



## velo rouge (4. August 2010)

Ja, liebe Nuala,
das hab ich gerad bei der nähren Betrachtung auch gesehen.hmmm, hast ja recht hast ja recht..
http://http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Protektoren-Helme/Knee-Shin-Guards/ProTec-Hucker-Knie-Schienbein-Kombo-Schoner-2008::13025.html
Sowas find ich gut, dummerweise gibts die nicht mehr in S und ich bin ja nur 1,65m...
Ich seh schon, das ist ja schlimmer als die perfekte Jeans zu finden.


----------



## Nuala (4. August 2010)

ich hatte vorher den pocs ein paar schoner von race face und die musste ich in größe l nehmen, obwohl ich mit 167 cm und konfektionsgröße 38 auch keine ausgewachsene wuchtbrumme bin. die pocs habe ich auch wieder in l genommen. wenn du kombinierte haben willst, dann sind die hier ganz guthttp://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Protektoren-Helme/Knee-Shin-Guards/Troy-Lee-Designs-Lopes-Knee-Guard-2009-2010::20826.html
die hat einer von meinen "mitfahrern" und der ist auch damit sehr zufrieden. 
ich glaube, du wirst einfach mal ein paar anprobieren müssen... aber shoppen macht ja spaß, nicht wahr


----------



## ghostmoni (5. August 2010)

Ich habe diese. Damit komme ich super klar. Sind sehr bequem, auch zum bergauf radln. Hab mir die direkt im Set mit den Armschonern gekauft, aber die sind mir definitiv zu warm, weil die halt nen ganzen Strumpf drunter haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2010)

Über die 661 Veggie (machen übrigens zweiteilig null Stress, da Klettverbindung!) und die iXS kann ich berichten, dass sie eine Kniescheibenaussparung haben. Die iXS sitzen wirklich gut und bleiben auch, wo sie hingehören. Für meine dicken Wadl sind sie fast schon zu schmal geschnitten, trotzdem passen sie.


----------



## velo rouge (5. August 2010)

Nochmals danke,
ich habe jetzt Maßen von Knie- und schienbeinschoner, in alle Variationen bestellt, Kombi, Einzelteile,....
mal sehen was davon passt.Ich halte euch auf dem Laufendem.


----------



## chayenne06 (19. September 2010)

so 
ich benötige für einen Fahrtechnikkurs in 2 Wochen Knie- und Schienbeinschoner. Habe damit noch gar keine Erfahrungen gemacht, und kenne mich auch absolut nicht aus! 

Was bzw. welche könnt Ihr empfehlen? Habe dickere Wadeln und auch ums Knie mehr dran wie wahrscheinlich andere Mädels. 

Danke schonmal für Eure Tips!

LG


----------



## alet08 (20. September 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7424549&postcount=6

Da muß ich mich leider wiederholen...
Der Schutz für die Knie ist wirklich ausreichend wie ich feststellen durfte 

Allerdings bin ich eher der gemuetliche AM-Fahrer mit nicht mehr als 50-80 cm-Hüpfern

sichfuer´seinmischenentschuldigend, Alex


----------



## chayenne06 (20. September 2010)

der link funktioniert aber nicht mehr!
lg


----------



## alet08 (20. September 2010)

das sind O´Neal trail fr Schoner, wobei ich mir beim Namen nicht 100%ig sicher bin und er auch nicht auf den Schonern steht.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (20. September 2010)

hat sonst niemand einen tip für günstigere aber gute Knie- und Schienbeinschoner?
lg


----------



## velo rouge (20. September 2010)

Also , Ich hab ja vor ein paar Wochen das Thema angefangen und nach einiger Hin- und Heranprobiererei hab ich mich für diese Schmuckstücke entschieden. Sind von sixsixone und auch gertennt ,also nur Knieschoner und schienbeinschoner, zuhaben. Ich fahre damit super nix rutscht und den Crash-test haben sie auch bestanden, im Sommer vielleicht n bissle warm, aber frau kann ja auch nur mit den Knieschonern düsen, gerad bei nicht so heftige Sachen.....Hab sie bei Bike.Mailorder geholt und insgesamt 65 Euro bezahlt


----------



## alet08 (20. September 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> das sind O´Neal trail fr Schoner, wobei ich mir beim Namen nicht 100%ig sicher bin und er auch nicht auf den Schonern steht.
> 
> Alex



Die hier sind´s


----------



## MelleD (20. September 2010)

Letztens hatte mein Händler des Vertrauens auch welche, die "vom LKW gefallen sind"... 
Sind die hier http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=24702
hatte vorher noch nie welche an (bin bisher auch nur Touren gefahren) und find sie mega-unbequem. Fühl mich überhaupt nicht drin wohl, darum werde ich mal die weiche Variante ausprobieren, mal gucken, ob ich mal nen Schnäppchen finde nur zum testen.

Wie ist das überhaupt? Wofür die weichere Variante nehmen, wofür die härtere? 
Steig da noch nicht ganz hinter...
Sry, wenns ne dumme Frage ist, aber ich will nicht dumm sterben


----------



## chayenne06 (20. September 2010)

@velorouge:

diese hab ich auch schon in betracht gezogen. weiß nur nicht welche größe ich brauche. welche hast denn du?
lg


----------



## velo rouge (20. September 2010)

Also, ich bin 165cm gross und hab halt schon eher so die sportliche Figur..hab die Schienbeinschoner in Größe S und die Knieschoner in M. S hab ich leider nur mit Mühe und Not über die Waden gekriegt. Aber jetzt passts wie angegossen. Wenns im Winter richtig kalt wird geht sogar noch ne Leggins drunter. Toll ist auch , das sich die beiden Teile ganz easy mit Klettverschluss aneinander kleben lassen.
Grüßle aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Jaz (22. September 2010)

Kommt drauf an für welches Einsatzgebiet du die Schoner willst. Wenns was leichteres sein soll kann ich dir auch den Oneal Trailguard empfehlen. Ich bin 1,70 und fahre die in S, auch wenn man mal länger strampelt finde ich sie angenehm zu tragen ^^ Für Downhill würde ich aber eher was solideres nehmen.


----------



## chayenne06 (22. September 2010)

in erster linie suche ich nur für den fahrtechnikkurs... aber gebrauchen kann ich sie dann sicherlich auch mal auf tour!


----------



## alet08 (22. September 2010)

Jaz schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an für welches Einsatzgebiet du die Schoner willst. Wenns was leichteres sein soll kann ich dir auch den Oneal Trailguard empfehlen. Ich bin 1,70 und fahre die in S, auch wenn man mal länger strampelt finde ich sie angenehm zu tragen ^^ Für Downhill würde ich aber eher was solideres nehmen.




Dann haben schon zwei Leuts deselben Tip...

*wechbin*, Alex


----------



## Jaz (22. September 2010)

Drum sag ich ja ich empfehle sie "auch". ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (8. Oktober 2010)

@velo rouge: welchen wadenumfang/-länge hast du?  die veggies will ich auch kaufen. gibts aber in mehreren varianten.


----------



## Principiante (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Also ich hab die hier : Race Face DIY Womens in Größe M

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...tection-ec018538?currency=EUR&country=GERMANY

Und ich hab sie schon im Bikepark ausprobiert, kann ich nur empfehlen!
Sie sitzen klasse, stören überhaupt nicht und sind auch ziemlich sturzfest, selbst getestet... 


Für Dirt und Street fahr ich das : Speed Stuff Schienbeinschoner mit herausnehmbaren Protektoren und Klettverschluss in S/M, dazu die O Neal Dirt KneeGuard in S


http://www.kauflux.de/?id=FROOGLE&_artnr=23688844


Und Du kannst variieren, ob du nur Knieschützer fahren willst, oder beides.

Bin auf jeden Fall super mit allem zufrieden und ich benütze sie wirklich oft. 

Bin 1,67cm groß.

LG, Principiante!


----------

